# Buy 240 with sr swap, or buy 240 then swap



## nitestocker13 (Apr 20, 2004)

I was looking around the past few days for 240's in my location for sale. I wanted everyone's opinion on to get a 240 with the sr swap already, or buy a 240 then swap out the ka for the sr. I like the former better because it's less time spent, thanks for the replies.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I think it would be cheaper to but a car with a swap already done. Plus i see that you live in Cali and there are many swaped cars there.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if you can find a 240 with the sr swap already done then i'd just get it. since your gonna swap it in anyways, might as well have it done by someone else. :cheers:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Are u guys sure? I think it would be cheaper to get the car and then put the SR in... I dont really know the going price for a 240sx with swap done but the Ebay average is about 8-10 grand.... (these are over priced) now $2700 for a redtop clip $1000 install and bout $2500 for 240sx = $6200... I dunno, If time is important think about how much time it will take to find some that will sell a swaped sr for a reasonable price... thats my 2 cents. On the other hand the already swap'ed 240sx might come with a ungraded IC and a bunch more cool goodies and might take away the hassels of a faulty engine. But you dont know who did the swap or how well it was done.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

are you gonna do the swap yourself??


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I was thinking more along the lines of buying one from someone already swaped not a package. Like someone had a 240 with an SR and in total he paid 9,000 to have all the work done i doubt he can get 9,000 most people who sell a car expect to take a loss on a car.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

not these days with th sr craze. but you can learn a lot from swapping yourself...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> not these days with th sr craze. but you can learn a lot from swapping yourself...


I am sure your could learn alot but i think you could still end up better in long run buying one already swapped aslong as the person or company did it correctly.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you dont want to spend the time on it or you dont think you can do it, then yes. but many swapped 240s are selling way above cost of the swap. it is your choice, you decide


----------



## nitestocker13 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. The reason why i'm asking is because I found a 240 with an sr20det blacktop in it a other goodies I don't feel like listing for 6,500 but its a bit of a drive to pickup. If I did buy a 240 then swap I would have a shop do it btw. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

No prob i have never seen a swapped 240 around here, i have seen them at car shows . Plus time is money, i would hate to try and swap and run in to some problem that cost alot of time and money to fix. plus west coast seems to be the place for alot of hot car shops.


----------



## nitestocker13 (Apr 20, 2004)

yea I think I might go get this one, its looking pretty good.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Post some pics when/if you get it.


----------



## GermanSR (May 11, 2007)

definetely cheaper buying with the swap i think


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

don't bring up old threads...


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

i just am finishing my sr20 swap and i have 5700 into it and i just got an offer to sell if for 8000 i do work at a performance shop so i get parts at cost but its still is a learning expericance and you will be very proud of it if you did it yourself rather than being the other guy and buy it for 8000 plus its fun i would do it yourself thats my stand if you have the know how if you dont leave it up to the pro's


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

nvm this post is old as hell who brought it up???????????? they should get their car keyed....jk


----------

